# هل من الممكن تطبيق أي نظام من أنظمة الجودة في أي منشأة صناعة ؟



## abdullah.zu (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم...
في البداية أود أن أشكر الجميع على هذه الجهود الجبارة...
فكل مهندس كله عزة وفخر أن ينتمي لهذه الشبكة المعطاء...

هل من الممكن تطبيق أي نظام من أنظمة الجودة في أي منشأة صناعة ؟
عنوان غريب قليلا ...!!
ولكن هذا السؤال أوردته لأنه في المصنع الذي أعمل فيه طلي إنشاء قسم لضبط الجودة ... وتمت مخاطبة بعض الاستشاريين والمكاتب الاستشارية في هذا الشأن ... وبعد بحث ودراسة أجمعت معظم الجهات(من استشاريين ودكاترة جامعات) أنه من غير الممكن تطبيق أي من أنظمة الجودة بشكل فعال ...
سؤالي هو هل هذا الكلام منطقي وصحيح...؟؟
أم أن الأمر بحاجة لدراسة متأنية وهناك حلول ؟؟

ولكن ما هي المشكلة ؟
هذا المصنع المذكور .. صناعاته متنوعة بشكل جنوني
بحي أنه كل أسبوع هناك منتجات مختلفة... سواء من الموديلات أو الأنواع أو القياسات أو الأجهزة

مع العلم أن صناعاتنا تعتمد على تشكيل الألواح (ستانلس وصاج) وعلى تجميع الأجهزة والقطع..


----------



## اسلام البرهامي (15 أبريل 2009)

هل ما تتحدث عنه هومصنع لتصنيع معدات المطابخ مثلا؟ (هذا تخمين).
من الممكن تطبيق انظمة الجودة في اي مصنع بالعالم وعلي اي صناعة بالعالم , وكيف لاحد ان يقول غير ذلك ونحن في 2009 والناس صعدت للقمر وهناك جوالات تستطيع ان تتحدث بها وتري من تتحدث معه من اي مكان في العالم...الخ
الامر يحتاج الي اعمال العقل قليلا...
ساعطيك مثالا....وهذا المثال واقعي وحقيقي
احد اكبر سلاسل الاسواق الضخمة بمدينة الرياض (hyper market) بدون ذكر اسماء...هل تعلم كم الانشطة والمتغيرات اليومية وليست الاسبوعية التي تتم بهذه السلاسل؟ هل تعرف كم عدد عناصر البضائع الموجودة به؟ فالشيكولاته ماركة x عنصر والشيكولاته ماركة y عنصر والارز والحليب والبن وجميع المواد الغذائية وجميع الاجهزة الكهربائية وجميع الاجهزة الالكترونية وجميع الملابس وجميع مستلزمات البيوت والمطابخ وغيرها وغيرها من ملايين العناصر...
وباختلاف الانواع ستجد العناصر التي لها مدة صلاحية 7 ايام والعناصر التي لها مدة صلاحية شهر وغيرها. ذلك بالاضافة الي تغيير الاسعار وقد يتم تغيير اسعار احد العناصر في اليوم اكثر من مرة.وباختلاف فصول السنة تتغير العناصر فلا بد من التخلص من العناصر القديمة واحلال الجديد مثل الملابس.
وذلك بجانب العروض الاسبوعية المستمرة وسياسة الاسعار المتغيرة دوما وحسابات التكلفة ومراقبة السرقات وعمل الصيانات اللازمة لجميع الماكينات وهذا كله كوم ومجهودات ادارة المشتريات لتوفير كل تلك البضاعة كوم اخر. ذلك بالاضافة الي المخازن ومراقبة المخازن ومراقبة المخزون.
في النهاية انت تدخل وتشتري ما تريد وتدفع الحساب وتذهب الي البيت....هكذا بكل بساطة
فهل من المعقول ان يعمل مكان مثل هذا بدون نظام فعال؟.......لا اعتقد
فبالتالي يا اخي الكريم لا تسمح لاحد ان يقول لك...........غير ممكن.... لان مصنعك مهما كان لن ياتي بنصف عنف ادارة السلاسل التجارية العملاقة


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (15 أبريل 2009)

تعجبني المواضيع التي فيها مناقشات حقيقية 
و مباشرة من عقول المتحاورين
و ليس قص و لصق
كم استفدت كثيرا من هذا الموضوع
شكرا لكما


----------



## صناعي1 (15 أبريل 2009)

أؤكد على كلام المهندس اسلام، و اضيف ان كل نشاط مهما كان نوعه يمكن تطبيق انظمة ادارة الجودة فيه.
بالنسبة لرأي الاستشاريين، فهو لا يجب ان يؤخذ باستخفاف لانهم اصحاب اختصاص. و هذا يعتمد على التوقعات التي بنتها ادارة المصنع التي ستتحقق ببناء نظام للجودة. فمثلا قد يكون ان الادارة بالغت بالتوقعات او طلبت حدوث اشياء لا تحققها انظمة الجودة اساسا. فلو افترضنا ان الادارة كانت تتوقع او تريد من نظام ادارة الجودة ان يزيد من المبيعات او يحسن من التدفقات النقدية للمصنع، طبعا هذه التوقعات قد تتحقق من خلال تحسين الجودة لكن لن يكون هناك شيء مضمون لان هذه الامور لا تتوقف حصرا على جودة المنتج، بالتالي سيكون رأي المستشارين انه لا يوجد اي نظام جودة يحقق هذه التوقعات بشكل فعال.

لكن لنتحدث بشكل عام عن وضع المصنع، صحيح ان هناك تنوع كبير في المنتجات لكن هناك الكثير من مبادئ ادارة الجودة يمكن تطبيقها. فيمكن تطبيق مبادئ عينات القبول او Acceptance sampling لضمان جودة المواد الخام و التي تؤثر بشكل كبير على جودة المنتج النهائي. 

كما يمكن تطبيق مبادئ الجودة في عملية التصميم و في جميع عمليات التشكيل و التصنيع بوضع معايير او خطوط عامة للعمل بحيث يكون المنتج بجودة مناسبة.

يمكنك التفكير بموضوع الايزو 9001 حيث انها مواصفة مرنة و يمكن تطبيقها نظريا في اي مجال.


----------



## صفوان اصف (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
يمكن تطبيق نظم الاداره على اية منشأة بغض النظر عن عدد منتجاتها وتغير اساليب الانتاج وتعدده
وهذه الكلام من خبرتي وممارساتي الشخصيه في مجال بناء وتطبيق مثل هذه الانظمه
اذا ممكن تحدد نوع الصناعه وما عي ملاحظات الاستشاريين
وانشاء الله تجد المساعده المفيده في هذه المجال


----------



## م_ خليل (18 مايو 2009)

*ان مش فاهم*

لم افهم المفروض ان للمصنع عملاء لهم متطلبات ينبغى للمصنع ان يحققها هذه هى ادارة الجودة ان تضع المعايير التى ترضى العميل و تعمل على تحقيقها


----------



## المهندس البطة (18 مايو 2009)

انا اكد على كلام المهندسين صناعي 1 واسلام لكن ايضا ارى ان الاستشاريين ليس باناس قليلون يمكن هناك عوامل اخرى لم تتطرق اليها لان بصراحه سؤالك عام جداولكن ايضا اعتقد ان ليس هناك شىء لا يمكن تطبيق نظام جوده فيه لذلك نفيت العكس ليتضح المعنى.

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## Eng.Foam (19 مايو 2009)

مثل ماذا انظمة الجودة التي تريد تطبيقا ؟ TQM or ISOs etc...

من خبرتي بنظام ادارة الجودة ايزو 9001 صراحة يمكن تطبيقه على مطبخ بيتك لانه بالنهاية عملية فيها مدخلات و مخرجات .. حتى لو اختلفت المنتجات متل ما تفضل احد الاخوان مثل المول بالنهاية انت تقدم خدمات و منتجات والهدف هو التحكم بجودة المنتج والمحافظة على استقراره و تطويره .........

لكن مالسؤال اللذي تم طرحة على المستشارين بالضبط حتى ان دراستهم افضت الى هذه النتائج يمكن انه الطلب اللي طلبتوه كان صعب مو النظام لا يمكن تطبيقه ... ممكن نعرف شو طلبتم من الشركات الاستشارية بالضبط؟


----------

